# New Zealand sees an increase in number of Indians arriving for work and study



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

India is the largest source country of new international students to New Zealand, and is now New Zealand’s second largest source of skilled migrants, a new report shows. The Department of Labour’s annual report Migration Trends and Outlook 2010/2011 found that while there was a global slowdown in the number of permanent migrants and temporary [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand sees an increase in number of Indians arriving for work and study...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

That makes sense considering how close the two countries are. 

I think it's great to see so many Asians moving to New Zealand as it adds to the racial diversity and introduces so many new skills and knowledge. I only hope there's enough work to go round.


----------

